# 1st attempt at a fake rock build!



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

My viv arrived today so thought i'd have a go at building a fake rock habitat for the BD I plan on getting! Not got very far yet, but, made a good start!




















I'll add more pics as and when I progress!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

look forward to seeing this !!


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

I think these homemade ones are great. I am trying my first free standing one. I will be grouting tonight hopefully. Will watch for more of your pics.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great keep us informed


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Think it's gunna be a while until I reach the grouting point... too many kids/boyfriend wanting my attention instead! lol. Gunna try and find time to build up some more today tho


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

be a while............ha ha, ive been at mine for a couple of months :blush:


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ha ha. I'm hoping it won't take me THAT long, but no doubt something will go wrong at some point and set me back a few steps! lol

Well, anyway, up at the crack of dawn this morning so I could pack the kids off to school early (breakfast club) so I could crack on! Built it in 2 halves, coz otherwise I could just see it cracking in 2 when I picked it up to put it in the viv, and I'd cry!!! Got the other half built up, and added a nice load of expanding foam to fill all the gaps, gotta wait for it to set now 

Not really sure whether I should add anything more to it, or leave it as it is, opninions?


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

:gasp: look at that mess you've made :gasp:, hope you've got a hoover


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea lol, my dining room now looks like a polystyrene factory! Luckily, theres a dyson to the rescue!!


----------



## sarah2rob (Sep 26, 2008)

I think it looks cool like that!
Polystyrene's a bugger. You breathe on it and it flies off about 10 feet away!


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Keeping it in 2 bits didn't really work once I used expanding foam, so had to foam them together otherwise i'd have had big gaps down the middle! But, good news is it seems sturdy enough in one piece so alls good!
I was gunna sand down the foam, but I thought it added to the effect quite nicely so left it as it was, and gave it its first coat of grout with pink paint so I could make sure I got in all the nooks and crannys!


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good. I have put one coat of grout on mine too but will be watching yours for the end result, still can't make my mind up on the finish.


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hve you posted any pics of yours? I still cant decide whether I should add more to it, the hight looks a bit lame once it's placed in the viv! But I'm planning on using a fake desert backgroundto blend it in a bit, so may look ok as it is!


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't know how to post pics :lol2:. Mines just free standing, legs stairs and a kind of bridge on top but think i have the bug so maybe more to come. 
Have you decided on paint or sand? I'm thinking paint now to look more like a rock.


----------



## swinder (Jan 18, 2009)

Im currently in the process of grouting my one. Gone give it a good few coats to make sure its ok. I plan to use sand on mine when i have finished. Just so it gives it a nice texture. Once mine is finished i shall put up some photos.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

its looking good :2thumb:


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I cant decide between sand or paint.. I had planned to use sand coz I think it will look better than paint, but i'm a bit worrieda bout how hard it will be to clean with sand on it! I've got one more coat of grout to go atm, then I might paint it to see what it looks like.. can always stick some sand on after!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

i painted mine first then coated with sand, and it looks great.........you can see some bits of the paint showing through the sand.


----------

